# Bike Trailer as tourbus



## palinurus (13 Oct 2008)

Found a new use for my cheap (and now rather rusty) bike trailer. The most common use I put it to is taking stuff to the dump and taking stuff to and from the allotment.

Had an unusual gig at the weekend. Someone I know had hired a wood for a party. A wood, with a fire pit and a hut with a kitchen in it and a little campsite. From where I live it's about an hour's walk, through the park, bridleway through the woods at the back, then a few km on minor roads. I liked the idea of walking through the woods but I needed to take a fair sized bass combo.

Bungeed it to the bike trailer, bass on top, and rode it there. Bit off off-roading required so I ended up walking quite a bit of it. 

Good gig, enjoyed it. Great weather for October, big pot of rabbit stew cooked on an open fire. Hopefully someone who was there will post some pictures on Flickr that I can link to.

Coming home was OK, bit of half-drunk riding in the dark (offroad, with my Dinotte) again mixed with a bit of pushing.


----------



## Amanda P (13 Oct 2008)

Good on yer. I regularly get to gigs by bike or partly by bike, carrying one or two trombones, a heavy bag of sheet music, mutes, stands and mics on a trailer.

I don't play guitar much these days, but I've done that by bike too. 

After a sweaty, noisy gig, some cool quiet cycling time is very pleasant.


----------



## palinurus (15 Oct 2008)

Going through the woods (on 23 mm tyres). Possibly taking a risk with that softcase.







Soundcheckin' (in a gazebo)


----------

